# GKF 2003 line-up!!!



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

I've just recently got the scoop on what's new from the boys at GKF. At least 3 more "got to have 'em" rests!!! The first is one I'm predicting will cause a major buzz, it's being toted as "the World's first BOW DRIVEN rest". The new POWER DROP is said to require NO strings, cables, attachments, or resetting!!! They also claim that the rest will always have the arrow setting in the up position??? Sounds interesting!!! 

The second Fallaway is called the HUNTER ELITE and this rest is built on a Platnium chassis. GK also added a single screw slide adjustments w/o the micro for fewer moving parts. This rest is also said to come with a cable slide attachment option and built in Simms technology.

The third big design form GKF is the new ARROW TRAP. A containment system that promises to deliver. The rest is a rear OR side loading rest that automatically centers and holds arrow in the Shooting Channel. The AT is said to provide accurate, quiet flight w/o loss of speed, damaged fletching, or effects of weather!!! This one sounds very promising for the hard core bowbender!!! 

Another AWESOME year for GKF!!! You can bet I'll be trying to get my hands on 'em ASAP!!!


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

any pics??


----------



## Moonge (Aug 15, 2002)

I too have heard about the Power Drop & it sounds awsome...


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Not on the web site yet.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*2003 Products....*

Golden Key will have them up soon!
We are Redoing our Web site ...Stay tuned!!!
GKF Tech


----------



## freyguy (Oct 29, 2002)

Let's hope these new rests hold their tune better than the "Mirage." My brother-in-law bought one last season. A gallon of loc-tite couldn't keep that rest arm from coming out of adjustment. Now he knows why I recommended the Muzzy.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

freyguy sorry about your bad experience with the Mirage, most people I know have had nothing but great reults from them. oh well what works for some dosn't work for all. 

now onto the new rest, yes I have heard the buzz as well at my pro shop after the reps stopped by. Sounds very interesting and from his description this should be a fine rest. he said even the test version was A+ in quality which is what I expect from Golden Key since their Premier series is in my opinion the best rests on the market today. 

Only time will tell but knowing GKF I am sure this will be another winner.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

First bow driven rest? The MZE is driven by the bow- how is the GK considered the first bow driven rest?


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

First Bow Driven rest with NO attachments. GKF will have slow motion video on the web site soon  The new line up is awesome!!!


----------



## skip pecor (Jun 3, 2002)

*SOON????????*

now what do you call"SOON"? Is there some kind of time or possibly close too that we could exspect to see all this wonderful new rest's??????


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

Then shouldn't it be more appropriately be advertised as a "force driven rest"? By saying it is a "bow driven rest" implies that it is using a part of the bow to move the rest. But if you say no linkage is connected to any part of the bow, then saying the BOW drives the rest isn't really true. The FORCE from the bow may drive the rest, but not the mechanical action of the bow itself.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Black Frog, I saw a Power Drop at my local shop when the sales rep was in. It is really a cool rest and looked very good for a prototype. It uses a piston rod to push the launchers down. it does this by using the force of the cables when they move forward after the shot. It is a cool idea and looked very solid. I saw it on a mathew fx and it was very silent at the shot. It also returns to position for a fast second shot. The rest is also not bulky and it really is simple so I don't expect it to have any problems. It is just a cool idea that I can't believe no one had thought of before now. I liked it so much I told them to go ahead and put an order in for me when it is ready to ship. I can't wait to play with one more.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Can not wait to see them*

I have and own and use the funnel rest and the shoot out.......how are they going to beat those I do not know.........Can not wait to see them!!!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*funnel rest*

If the new containment is better then the funnell or the shoot out......sign me up as I love both of them..........Just shows.......the best rest company is always pushing the envelope and how they improve on the best all ready shows their commitment to QUALITY!!!!!!!!


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*2003 Pictures ....*

Thanks TOXO...
I will get you out a Power Drop and Arrow Trap to TRY and Review....Art See you at the Show!

You will like these Rests!
They are all Different, Patented and NOT JUST COPIES of SOMEONE ELSE.

to see the GKF 2003 line up go to our Updated Website!
http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com
GKF tech


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

*The very different Power Drop*

As a shop shooter for my local dealer, he called me to tell me the GKF Rep was bringing the PD in for a demo shoot. I didn't hesitate to go over and see this rest in action. I was very surprised by how different the rest was. Remarkably simple, yet unlike anything I have seen before. The rest certainly didn't seem to have a potential problem area. I really like the way they used the mini Limb Saver to cushion the strike of the cables. I was also surprised by just how little the harness has to contact the "power bar" to deploy the rest. It is by NO means a hard slamming effect that is going to be knocking stuff loose. I can't wait to get my hands on one of these rests. Rock solid and very simple,I need one on a bowhunting rig for sure.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Cornfed I saw the Power Drop also at my local shop. looks like a great rest. I like the fact that you don't have to reset it to get another shot off. you also don't have to worry about setting your string length to get your timing down. 

I can't wait to get one to try!


----------



## jeff (Jun 6, 2002)

I would like to get a look at one of theese rests buy when I click on the link it wants to download the file and when I do so it asks me what program to open it with and Thats just it . Which program do I open it with?


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

You need acrobat reader


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

*Updated website??????*

I clicked the link and it goes to the website, but there is no updated information.

I can't find the new stuff anywhere on the site.
I clicked refresh and still nothing new.
I searched the site for "power drop" and for "2003" and got nothing.

Where can you see the new stuff??????


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/NewWeb/Best_ of_Rest_03.pdf

You will also need Acrobat Reader to view it.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*THANKS Orions... Link*

You will need Acrobat Reader..
Go to our site..
GKF Tech


----------



## SkipH (Nov 7, 2002)

click here if you are having trouble with adobe 


Posting this in case people are having trouble with adobe. Too slow too large etc...


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

I just finished eight ad concepts for the new POWER DROP. The thing is awesome. You guys will love the simplicity and accuracy. It is a thing of beauty.


----------



## bern1 (Jun 5, 2002)

is the power drop a hunting rest,or can it be used for target as well.what is the weight as it looks like it could be heavy.last question can it be used with fury x cams.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Power Drop ..for Hunting and Target.....*

Yes we also are planning on providing a variety of launchers in this rest as we do our Premier Series Arrow Rests.
So it can be used for Hunting ,Target or 3D.
GKF tech


----------



## T-man (Dec 24, 2002)

*trap door rest*

Cant beleave nobody is trying the trap door rest.I cant imagine anything going wrong with it.Tuning was a breeze with my Havotec,havent looked back since.Is anybody using one?I would love to here some feedback..still huntin T-man


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*GKF Tech*

I thought there was going to be a new finger shoters rest........is there a new one?


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*TOX Art*

Come to the Golden Key Booth, we will show you the 2003 items.

GKF tech


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

When will the power drop be for sale in UK I would love to try one. I only ever use drop away.

Saphire


----------



## Mathews2 (Oct 1, 2002)

I cant wait for the new power drop, I was going to check out the mirage, but now after seeing the pics of the power drop, I am going to wait. But, it does look as if the MZE will be bidding me farewell.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

The new power drop is really cool and very queit. I was impressed with it and also the hunter elite is really nice too.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*GKF tech*

I am watching the store as my boss is at the show.........So I guess my boss will have to show me it.........I hope!!!!!!! Art


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*GKF Tech*

*GFT Tech, what drop away will work best on a 2003 Hoyt Razortec bow? Thanx *


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Mirage or POWER DROP?*

For your Hoyt Bow they both work!
the Mirage is a Good one!,with the Super Scoop it holds your arrow nice and is Quiet and works.
Now the POWER DROP will work in the Hoyt version and
it is awesome with NO attachments.
Your Choice,Both Good ones!
GKF Tech


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thanx Tech Man *


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*GKF Man*

I saw the new catalog today.........there are no new finger shooters rests in it!!!!!!!


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*GOLDEN KEY NEW FINGER REST*

Toxo ......Right,
but I was going to show you a New Idea we had
working for a Finger Fallaway!

The Hott GKF Items at the Show were the POWER DROP ,
THE ARROW TRAP ,The HUNTER ELITE and the TARGET PRO
The Target PRO is a lighter Tuner Type rest for about 1/2 the Price.
Also we have a NEW launcher coming called the PRIMO launcher
Which is no rust Teflon coated like our Venoms and available in .08 and .10.
I would like to give a few out to Shooters to try test.
It is what most have asked for.

GKF Tech


----------



## aim4x (Jan 24, 2003)

*updated mirage*

GKF tech: any talk of updating the Mirage with the Power drop plunger?


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

GKF Tech, can our pro shops order the new Power Drop Rest now? Or when will we be able to get one? Thanks. WR


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*POWER DROP .*

Wesley...the PD will ship by March or sooner..
We just added another launcher to it ...
GKF Tech


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*03 line up*

Your new 03 line up looks great!!!Saw some of your stuff come in the store yesterday........GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ROBERT, ANXIOUS TO SEE THE NEW FINGER FALL AWAY!!!!!!!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

*Hunter Elite*

The rest to beat this year is the GK HUNTER ELITE. That rest looks great. The ELITE indeed!


----------



## Indiana_archer (Dec 10, 2002)

*gkf_tech*

drop me an e-mail. I left you a message on kisky's website. I need to talk with you ASAP.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Golden Key Rules*

We have sold some of these rests they shoot and perform extremely well...........I have shot almost all of their finger rests .......Golden Key is the ONLY REST I HAVE EVER SHOT.......WHY?........BECAUSE NO ONE CAN MATCH THE QUALITY, THE CUSTOMER SERVICE AND THEIR WARRANTY!!!!!!THAT IS WHY!!!!!!


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Dennis....*

Your stuff is gone! make sureto get me a Video!
GKF Tech


----------



## Toadjam (Mar 25, 2003)

GKF Tech, I really want to try out the power drop rest. I have not been able to find one at the local shops. Any help would be appreciated. THanks, Todd


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Toad...*

Check your PM...
GKF Tech


----------



## Toadjam (Mar 25, 2003)

GKF, check your PM's


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*I missed the UPS guy*

today with all of my new goodies 
But he is coming back tomorrow 
Cant wait to get the PD and the AT bolted up!


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

*power drop*

GKF Tech,
Is the power drop shipping yet? I'm trying to wait for it but I may have to look at something else if the stores don't have them very soon. I have a new Ultra Tec and I need a power drop!!!
Joey


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Power Drop is shipping*

We got some in at Big Als Archery in Seabrook N.H. on WED. Great rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!None better!!!


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*TOXO.... You got it!*

Power Drops and Stuff...
GKF Tech


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Power drops*

I think it was 2 power drops and afew odds and ends.......but Dan ordered them at the show. Art


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*PDs*

These Dan ordered at the show.........and we have all RHs........nothing has come in LHs and the promo gear I mentioned has not either..........So I will do as you asked...........Toxo


----------

